# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Mestinon

## mies111

Ik heb al 10 jaar kanker en steeds weer kuren,morfine en de natuurlijke gevolgen van obstipathie.
Hiervoor kreeg ik mestinon!!
Mocht er meer dan 10 oer dag. na jaren kom ik er nu achter dat ik hierdoor vreselijk ziek werd. leverwaarden G-Gt waarden tot 600.
witte vette ontlasting en hevige buikpijnen waar niet voor gevonden werd. Toeval vorig jaar andere chemo gehad zonder obstipathie. Ik begin weer aan een chemo en het begint weer.
Loopt precies samen met mijn lver waarden ???

Waar moet ik melding maken .
weet iemand wat die lever waarden betekenen.

alvast dank
Mies

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mies,

Op http://www.lareb.nl/ kun je de werkzame stof invoeren (bv cyclofosfamide wat voor chemo gebruikt wordt) en dan zien wat de bijwerkingen zijn. Staat de bijwerking er niet bij dan kun je dit bij LAREB aangeven.
Ik denk dat het ook slim is het in elk geval te bespreken met je behandelend arts, zodat hij/zij er rekening mee kan houden.

Over leverwaarden vond ik het volgende:
*Verschillende leverfuncties*
Het standaard leverfunctie onderzoek bestaat uit verschillende bepalingen. Deze hebben allemaal te maken met de verschillende processen die zich in de lever afspelen.
*Bilirubine ( <1.1 mg/dL)*
Bilirubine ontstaat bij de afbraak van rode bloedlichaampjes uit de rode bloedkleurstof ‘hemoglobine’. Bilirubine wordt vanuit het bloed opgenomen in de lever. Daar wordt het omgevormd en vervolgens met de galvloeistof afgevoerd naar de galblaas. Uiteindelijk verlaat het omgevormde bilirubine het lichaam met de ontlasting. 
Een verhoogd bilirubinegehalte in het bloed betekent dat de lever niet optimaal functioneert. Een verhoogd bilirubinegehalte in het bloed gaat vrijwel altijd gepaard met geelzucht. Hierbij kleurt als eerste het oogwit maar later ook de huid geel. Dit komt doordat bilirubine een intense gele kleur heeft.
Er zijn veel verschillende leveraandoeningen waarbij het bilirubinegehalte in meer of mindere mate is verhoogd. Bijvoorbeeld bij:
* Levercirrose
* primaire biliaire cirrose (PBC)
* verschillende vormen van hepatitis
* het syndroom van Gilbert
* Aandoeningen waarbij de afvoer van galvloeistof is belemmerd, zoals bij galstenen, primaire scleroserende cholangitis (PSC) en de aangeboren aandoening ‘galgangatresie’.
Bij pasgeboren baby’s wordt regelmatig een verhoging van het bilirubinegehalte vastgesteld. Dit veroorzaakt meestal ook geelzucht. Dit is bijna altijd onschuldig, en het verdwijnt vanzelf weer. De eerste dagen na de geboorte functioneert de lever nog niet optimaal. Het bilirubine wordt niet snel genoeg vanuit het bloed in de lever opgenomen. Na enkele dagen verdwijnt de gele kleur vaak vanzelf. Soms wordt lichttherapie toegepast, waarbij de baby onder een UV-lamp of in rechtstreeks zonlicht achter het raam wordt gelegd. Het bilirubine wordt dan versneld afgebroken.
*Albumine (35-55 g/L)*
Albumine is een belangrijk eiwit dat aangemaakt wordt door de lever. Vervolgens wordt het door de lever afgegeven aan het bloed. Albumine dient onder andere als transportmiddel voor calcium (kalk), bilirubine, geneesmiddelen, hormonen en vetzuren.
Een laag albuminegehalte in het bloed kan een aanwijzing zijn voor een slecht functionerende lever.
Een verlaagd albuminegehalte is niet karakteristiek voor een leveraandoening. Het kan ook andere oorzaken hebben, zoals een nieraandoening, een schildklierafwijking of ondervoeding.
*ALAT (Bij mensen die geen leverziekten hebben is de ALAT-activiteit bij mannen kleiner dan 45 U/l en bij vrouwen kleiner dan 35 U/l.), ASAT (Bij gezonde mensen (zonder leverproblemen en geen spierschade) is de hoeveelheid ASAT minder dan 25 U/l.) en LDH ((<480 U/L))*
ALAT (Alanine-Amino-Transferase), ASAT (Aspartaat-Amino-Transferase) en het LDH (melkzuurdehydrogenase) zijn enzymen die hoofdzakelijk voorkomen in levercellen. Als levercellen beschadigd zijn, lekken de enzymen weg uit de lever. Er ontstaat dan een verhoogd gehalte van deze enzymen in het bloed. Dit wijst dus op een beschadiging van de lever.
Verhoogde waardes van ALAT, ASAT en LDH kunnen wijzen op:
* Verschillende vormen van hepatitis. Hepatitis is een ontsteking van de lever, waarbij levercellen beschadigt raken of zelfs afsterven. Er zijn veel verschillende oorzaken van hepatitis. Hepatitis kan veroorzaakt worden door een virus; we spreken dan van virale hepatitis (hepatitis A, B, C, D, E). Hepatitis kan ook veroorzaakt worden door langdurig alcoholgebruik, medicijnengebruik of een verstoring van het eigen afweersysteem (auto-immuun hepatitis).
* Een belemmerde afvoer van galvloeistof door bijvoorbeeld galstenen of een vernauwing in de galwegen.
* Andere afwijkingen in de lever, zoals kanker in de lever.
* In sommige gevallen kunnen hoge waardes van deze enzymen te maken hebben met een hartaandoening (hartinfarct).
*Alkalische-fosfatase (AF, Bij volwassenen met een gezonde lever en gezond botweefsel is de hoeveelheid van het alkalische fosfatase in het bloed meestal minder dan 125 IU/l) en gamma-GT (Bij de meeste laboratoria is dat < 45 I/L (mannen) of < 35 U/l (vrouwen).)*
Alkalische-fosfatase en gamma-GT zijn ook enzymen. Een verhoogde concentratie in het bloed kan wijzen op verschillende aandoeningen van de lever of galwegen.
Een licht verhoogde gamma-GT waarde heeft meestal te maken met gebruik van alcohol en/of medicijnen, leververvetting en extreem overgewicht. Een sterk verhoogde gamma-GT waarde wijst op alcoholmisbruik of een belemmerde afvoer van galvloeistof. Dit kan veroorzaakt worden door galstenen, een vernauwing of afwijking aan de galwegen.
Een verhoogde alkalische-fosfatase waarde, in combinatie met normale ALAT en ASAT, wijst in de richting van een galwegaandoening. Alkalische-fosfatase wordt ook aangemaakt in de cellen van de darm, nieren, placenta en botten. Een verhoogd gehalte kan dus ook wijzen in de richting van een aandoening buiten de lever en galwegen.
*Protrombine tijd (PTT of stollingstijd, Een normale uitslag van een PT-test is 11 -14 seconden)*
De protrombine tijd wordt gebruikt om te onderzoeken of de bloedstolling te snel of te langzaam is. De lever maakt verschillende stollingsfactoren aan, die samen zorgen voor de bloedstolling. Een verlengde stollingstijd kan betekenen dat de lever te weinig stollingsfactoren aanmaakt. De oorzaak hiervan kan een leveraandoening zijn.
_(Bron: mlds.nl , users.telenet.be, uwbloedserieus.nl)_

Hopelijk heb je er wat aan.
Heel veel sterkte en positiviteit en kracht gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## mies111

Ha Luus,

Fantastisch.
veel dank !!
Ga zeker Lareb benaderen
en de artsen,darmspecialisten,apothekers, en ook nog ?? de 1ste hulp !!
te gek he 7 jr. kwaliteit naar de kl.......
en ik maar genieten jankend van de pijn.
Maar tís nu duidelijk.
groet
Mies

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo mies,

Graag gedaan hoor!
Het is belangrijk de bijwerkingen die jij hebt te melden aan Lareb als die nog van niks weet en zeke aan de specialisten ed die jou behandelen!
Weten waarvoor je bloed geprikt en onderzocht wordt en wat ongeveer de uitslag betekend (uitslag kan per laboratorium iets verschillen zover ik begreep en las) is wel zo fijn! Op uwbloedserieus.nl vind je heel veel informatie over waarom een bloedtest gedaan wort, wat normale waarden zijn en wat het kan betekenen als die hoger of lager zijn.
Ikzelf heb volgens de norm geen bloedarmoede zit net aan de ondergrens, maar voel mij toch beter en fitter als ik meer ijzer en vitB12 neem, dus kan die gemiddelde waarden kunnen ook per persoon weer net anders zijn...
Vervelend en erg verdrietig dat je zoveel pijn hebt gehad, terwijl dat met een andee behandeling anders kan  :Frown:  
Fijn in elk geval dat het nu duidelijk is en dat je er iets mee kan!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

